# How to put more co2 without going pressurized



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Currently on my 20 Long tank, I'm using that little Hagen co2 system. The problem is, based on the pH/kh table, even with this i'm at around 2ppm of co2. As i'm still living at home, i'm forbidden to go pressurized. If i use a larger bottle, say a gallon milk jug for a co2 bottle, would that create enough co2 to help? 
I also dose with flourish excel.

PS. sorry if this doesn't make sense, it's late and i'm tired


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 4, 2005)

With the filter you're using you probably have a significant amount of surface agitation. You can use a sheet of lexan attached to the outflow on your Penguin filter to cut down on the CO2 loss. Give that a shot and let us know how your CO2 levels are. 

Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## pardalisjk (Dec 23, 2004)

just a word about milk jugs, I tried that for a while using wood block diffusers and the jugs would split after a few weeks. I presume they would be ok if you just feed a line into a filter or the like. Jim


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Where would I be attaching the lexan to? If i keep the tank topped off to the correct point, there's actually not much surface agitation.

I had been considerding adding an Aquaclear powerhead with quickfilter attachment to the tank as well, in the back right corner. As it's a 20 long tank and the penguin is in the back left corner, there's not much water movement at the opposite side of the tank.



Botia dude said:


> With the filter you're using you probably have a significant amount of surface agitation. You can use a sheet of lexan attached to the outflow on your Penguin filter to cut down on the CO2 loss. Give that a shot and let us know how your CO2 levels are.
> 
> Cheers,
> Anthony


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have heard that certain kinds of wine yeast will boost the production too. Unfortunately I don't know what kind, though.

I think they sell something like Gatorade in a larger bottle than 2 liter, so maybe something like that might be a sturdier alternative than a milk jug.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hooking up a 2 liter pop bottle to the ladder will work better for you than using the canister, if needed you can hook up two 2 liter pop bottles (I doubt that will be needed). Keep the flow rate on your Penquin turned down by pulling up on the outlet tube and keeping your tank water topped off, these two things will help keep the loss of C02 down.


----------

